# Hello All - From Ventura California



## momocat (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a great forum. MoMo and I will be visiting often!














Mike.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey there! Welcome to you and MoMo - we're just up the coast from you (SB)...

See you at the Cat Show in October...

Fran


----------



## gabbyzmommy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there. Welcome. My grandma lives in Ventura. We were just down there on our honeymoon.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Greetings.

I used to live just down the road in Oxnard!

Mick.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Mike and cute Momo!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome Very nice to meet you MoMo! You too Mike.


----------



## momocat (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone. Looks like there are some people close to me. Sorry i haven't been on in a while. 

Fran? How was the cat show?


----------



## momocat (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re:*



gabbyzmommy said:


> Hi there. Welcome. My grandma lives in Ventura. We were just down there on our honeymoon.


Nice. Hope you had a great time and congrats!!!
I live in the downtown area.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey there! 

The cat show was really fun, I went both days - they stamped my hand and let me in the next day without paying admission again. 

It was down quite a bit from the year before, one of the CFA people said the cats in attendance was down by about 50 due to the price of gas and the economy, and there were fewer vendors there, which is too bad since the cat toys, accessories etc. are very fun. Still, there were amazingly beautiful cats and kittens in abundance, and it was really fun to watch all of them being judged - meowing and playing and generally being totally cat-like. All in all, a refreshing event that took everyone's mind off of all the real world stuff we are all worrying about. 

I feel in love with these gorgeous Tonkinese kittens who looked like they were made of chamois with these incredible blue eyes, and the ragdoll cats who were so big and flooofy, plus some spectacular Somali cats who looked like little lions. No Scottish folds, but there were some American Curls, which I had never seen, lots of the different kinds of Rex cats, very sweet, one Ocicat, a lot of Exotic shorthairs. Only one British shorthair this year, a little gray tom kitten who was cute as a button. Plus there were some really nice people from nearby towns, everyone loves to talk about cats...

 Fran


----------

